
Altair GraphQL Client - imolorhe
https://altair-gql.herokuapp.com/
======
imolorhe
Hello everyone!

Presenting altair graphQL client, a beautifully designed tool for making
queries and mutations to any graphQL server easily. It comes packed with a
couple of useful features including support for setting headers and variables,
ability to use fragments in your query, a doc viewer that shows the available
queries and mutations that can be made to a server (as long as the server
allows it).

It comes bundled in a website, a chrome extension, and a mac desktop app
(windows and linux apps coming very soon).

